# circuito reforzador de motor de bandeja de c.d



## ravelais (Sep 24, 2006)

hola amigos del foro tengo un problema con la bandeja de sharp cdx-p500 entra y sale muy lentamente y aveces se atora ya lubrique engrace todo el mecanismo y nada cambie motor y nada quisiera saber si alguien tiene por hay un circuito que se pueda adptar al motor y darle mas potencia o velocidad  y me informaciónrmaran como adaptarlo gracias por su valisa ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 24, 2006)

mira si la goma que une el motor patina-

Siempre a ido tan lenta?

Si es un tema de engranajes pues es dificil la solucion, es que somo electronicos y ya se sabe....


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 24, 2006)

prueba poner un motor de mas potencia, y prueba tensar la goma o cambiarla si la lleva, si el problema es de engranajes, mirra si lleba varios engranajes en el mismo eje y asegurate que estos no patinen sobre el ejey en fin si nada de esto funciona yo no te puedo dar otra solucion pq no la se.

un saludo y suerte


----------



## ravelais (Sep 24, 2006)

gracias por su ayuda tiopepe123 yguille dj. lo que pasa que el meanismo de esta bandeja no lleva goma sino puros engranes  y unresorte en medio de uno de los ejes ya la di mas tensión al resorte pero nada esta falla ya me esta desesperando help....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Siento advertirte que hay en el mercado diseños penosos.
Recuerdo una cretive que el sistema se basaba es una pieza que al entrar daba un golpe por inercia, evidentemente el desgaste (poco) ya no cogia suficiente fuerza y no engranaba.
O sea por un mal diseño CD roto y por uno nuevo.

Son lo que yo llabo inventos, la experiencia me ha demostrado que los aparatos donde hay piezas o circuitos electronicos no standart siempre fallan.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 26, 2006)

es mejor lo que dice tiopepe busca un cd nuevo y yasta pq al final te vas a calentar el coco y puede que no encuentres la falla.
otra opcion es cambiar todo el sistema e engranages, que lo puedes encontrar en tiendas de modelismo y eso, pero no se que mas decirte.


un saludo


----------

